# Soma



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with the new soma randoneur bike. I would like to try out a ft. loaded bike without spending too much

I read the bicycle quarterly article, but based on other reviews, Jan notices and criticizes things that I don't notice. I am thinking of buying the bike as built and then installing shimano bar ends from my parts bin.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's a list of threads pertaining to the Soma GR from the Google groups. Plenty of viewpoints for your research.

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!search/soma$20grand$20randonneur


----------



## guidoStow (Sep 20, 2014)

Herbie said:


> Does anyone have experience with the new soma randoneur bike. I would like to try out a ft. loaded bike without spending too much
> 
> I read the bicycle quarterly article, but based on other reviews, Jan notices and criticizes things that I don't notice. I am thinking of buying the bike as built and then installing shimano bar ends from my parts bin.


I put about 3000 miles on my Soma GR this year. It is a v1 bike the 65cm size, which is a better fit for me than the new version. 

It is a great bike, lots of fun on all sorts of roads paved and dirt. I used it for brevet rides, centuries and lots of "messing around on bikes" sorts of rides. I can hang speed wise with folks in the same shape as I am, but on the rough roads of new england it is worlds more comfortable. It is the most amazing handling bike I have ever ridden, with BabyShoe Pass tires it has amazing grip and quickly and intuitively makes line changes at 40mph doing down mountain roads with complete surety and precision.

I initially got it to try out the 650B thing with plans to get a custom, but I have had so much fun on it I haven't bothered. The fork is a bit stiffer than ideal but with the pressure dialed in on the BabyShoes it really is a smooth lovely ride.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I like my Soma Stanyon for randonneuring and lightweight touring. Nice steel (Tange Prestige) and it has eyelets for a rear rack and fenders.


----------

